# Grumpy Hedgehog



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes here's another grumpy hedgehog post, but this is really starting to annoy me. I've had Mr. Wilson since August (he's about 10 months old) and gosh, I swear he is THE grumpiest hedgehog on the planet. I've searched all over google, the forums here, and youtube, and I honestly think he takes the title as grumpiest  Firstly, he still hisses and puffs and balls up ALL THE TIME. When ever I walk in the room, he usually hisses from under his blanket. And don't even think about petting him. It's a giant hassle to even pick him up; eventually he unballs and walks on my hands (this usually takes several attempt and maybe even 20 min) but it's like I can't move at all or else he huffs into a ball again. I've tried everything from the T-shirt, setting him on my lap every night, having him sit on my desk while I do homework, feeding him treats, improving his food quality, getting a better wheel, cleaning his cage everyday (it gets disgusting). It feels like I've had him for a year and he's STILL grumpy and has barely come around. I do co own him with a close friend but we're very careful to treat him the same way. He comes to my house every 3 weeks. He's also still quilling which has been going on since November! He sheds the quills like crazy but always has new ones growing in to replace them. Overall, he looks perfectly healthy and fine and cute, but it just really depresses me that I can't even touch him and love him well enough  I'm still waiting for some bit of love from him. Of course I love him but it just really gets me done to see all the sweet loving hedgehogs on here and then there's Wilson.... Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Was he a baby when you got him? He could have mites if he's been losing quills since nov.,does he scratch alot? Moving a hedgehog every 3 weeks is very stressful on him and part of the problem i'd say.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It sounds like he is not comfortable and switching homes every few weeks will never get him to feel secure in his home. The fact that he has been quilling all this time is probably stress related. 

Some hedgehogs can take weeks and even months to get comfortable in their home and with you switching all the time, he is not getting a chance to.

I suggest either you, or your friend keep him at one house and give him some security and let him get used to things.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

moving a hedgehog is a very stressful thing and can really mess with him. and yea he could have mites if its been going on that long.


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

No not exactly a baby. He was about a month or two old, said the breeder at least. He doesn't really scratch to my knowledge. 

I guess you're probably right about the moving and stress. I'll talk to my friend about just keeping him here for at least a few months. I'm desperate for him to become comfortable


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

no breeder should be sending a one month old hedgie to a new home he would have to be at least 6-8 weeks old. at that age it is still concidered a baby even tho it can be tuff with a grumpy hedgie you still have to hold him as much as you can. like the others said it is not good to move them that often it can make them feel un safe and could cause stressand get them sick.


----------



## Nicktyelor (Oct 31, 2010)

Actually I remember now. He said he was 13 weeks old not 1 month.


----------

